# Tv too close to the ceiling?



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a mantle with a 4" tall center channel, which yields 32" of vertical space for a tv. I know this is not ideal, but it's all I have to work with. I am looking at a 55" vs a 58" tv, with the smaller having 4" total vertical open space (2" from tv to ceiling and 2" from center channel to tv) and the larger tv would be half of that(1" top and bottom). I just started wondering if having a tv that close to the ceiling will cause any issues with the light from the tv causing an annoying illumination/reflection on the ceiling, which is textured. I have a 40" tv right now, so I know that either will be a large improvement, but I wonder if my "need" to fit the largest tv possible will bite me in the end. Thanks for the help.


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

surround speakers should be on the sides. you can use them as rears instead and place them behind. due to the arrangement of my viewing area i use my rear speakers in rear mode instead of surround as well.




buy r&b beats exclusive hip hop beats


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

natelivliv said:


> surround speakers should be on the sides. you can use them as rears instead and place them behind. due to the arrangement of my viewing area i use my rear speakers in rear mode instead of surround as well.


OK but is it relevant or timely?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

natelivliv said:


> surround speakers should be on the sides. you can use them as rears instead and place them behind. due to the arrangement of my viewing area i use my rear speakers in rear mode instead of surround as well.




What?


----------

